# 2.7t questions... boost related



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

What are the signs that the stock diverter valves are bad? How can you test them before replacing them? is there a cheaper alternative than companies like forge and such?
I just Revo chipped my car a few nights ago, and it's stuttering when it's boosting... it peaks and drops off, over and over. I'm going back up and fine tuning the air/fual and timing, but I think the diverter might have gone out too... any help would be great.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

noone? did you all just replace it because someone told you to? or did you test them to see if they were bad first?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

Sounds like your DV... or Fuel Pressure Regulator. I upgraded both (Hyberboost DV and 4Bar) on my 1.8T before doing the Revo BT Flash.
So I was not able to test which one it was.
The boost was doing the same on mine... boost to 1.1 Bar then drop off.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (XM_Rocks)*

yea it was the Diverters... I went the same route with the Hyperboost (2 of them... damn) but it took care of all the boosting problems. with the TIP when the boost acts up it make you think the tranny has problems too... when I neared 100 it would shift back and forth between 4th and 5th... in auto or tip mode. that all cleared up just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the 2.7t already has the 4 bar in there...


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

Glad I could help. Do you have the Tip Chip?
If so what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (XM_Rocks)*

no, and I won't buy it either... I have heard it doesn't make that big of a difference, you can adjust some setting with a VAG-COM to get the same results... but that is hearsay. I just don't want to spend $400 and be down a car for 3 days to shift a bit faster... I think it would just speed up the tranny busting timeframe if anything.
just my $0.02, I haven't found anyone who actually did it with similar mods say anything good about it. Check the S4 board to ask the same question or do a search I guess...
but I am definatly loving the chipped (new DV) version of my car!! it pulls so hard and smooth, sometimes I have to look at the speedometer to make sure it's still accelerating


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

*vdubnut_mike-* If you don't mind me asking, how much louder is it now that you removed your rear mufflers on your audi and do you notice every performance gain?
I noticed you mentioned it in your signature, sorry to get off topic......


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 6:40 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (Turbo A6)*

well I haven't been outside my car yet, I couldn't stand the quietness of the stock A6 exhaust, reminded me of my mother-in-law's buick. Power gains were very minimal, but then again I did it soon after owning the car so? I was very surprised how quiet it was when they chopped them off... with just that puny little resonator (I'm going to take that out eventually too) it is still A LOT quieter than my old VR6 Gti with 2.5" Magnaflow and an 18" long resonator. It is quiet going thru my neighborhood, then gets loud when I open it up... so I think it's perfect.
in the spring I might have the whole system replaced with 2.5" and new resonators. 


_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 8:40 AM 10-26-2005_


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

Cool, thanks. What'd you do just go to a shop and have them just put a pipe where the muffler is? Also, are you just gonna go with your own 2.5" system or a kit?


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 1:19 PM 10/26/2005_


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (Turbo A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo A6* »_Cool, thanks. What'd you do just go to a shop and have them just put a pipe where the muffler is? Also, are you just gonna go with your own 2.5" system or a kit?

_Modified by Turbo A6 at 1:19 PM 10/26/2005_

They just cut them off and re-piped it back from there... I'll more than likely just go to my exhaust shop I've used for everything else, the manager there is pretty cool and lets me help to make sure it's exactly the way I want it. Most of the "kits" for the A6 in my opinion are way overpriced, especially if I'm just running strait pipes. $1500 vs $250 is not too hard of a decision.


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

I was thinking that myself. At the cheapest I found one for $1100 or something. Way too much! For full length headers, and x-pipe, bullet mufflers, and turn-downs before the rear axle on my Camaro I payed less than $650.
What mufflers are you gonna use on your custom exhaust?



_Modified by Turbo A6 at 7:52 AM 10/29/2005_


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (Turbo A6)*

I liked the sound of the magnaflow on my GTI, I may just get 2 magnaflow resonators. It's obvious the mufflers aren't needed.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (vdubnut_mike)*

Hey Mike
I am also looking at building my own exhaust for my A6. I just finished one for my MKIII Jetta GLX and it wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be. I must admit I did a little welding way back when which came in handy... I bought all mandrel piping and mufflers from a Magnaflow dealer (performancepeddler.com). Two mufflers and 3 "pipes" cost me just under $175. 2.5" catback. Sounds awesome!
It's getting too cold around here so I would have to wait for summer to start looking into the A6 project. Have you perhaps looked at the A6 piping? I was wondering what diameter the stock pipe was.
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t questions... boost related (masboykie)*

2"


----------

